# Hummingbird's demise



## Leah (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.birdwatchersdigest.com/site/bac...birdwireJul2005


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 22, 2005)

Ive seen that on many diferent sites so i put it on mine lol.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah I've seen it in real life several years ago.


----------



## Ian (Aug 23, 2005)

jees, ######, is that mantis on steroids or something? What power in that catch!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Macano (Aug 24, 2005)

The pic looks odd, like it's trying to get rid of the bird but it's stuck on it's arm tips.


----------



## nympho (Sep 25, 2005)

I agree with Macano. Fake photo, like the hummer has been glued on to its legs. A mantis does not grip prey that way. The bird looks far too heavy, thats why it has stretched the mantis down like that. I dont think it could lift it up again. Hummingbirds are too powerful a prey despite their tiny (for a bird) size


----------



## Samzo (Sep 25, 2005)

ive seen many photos similar to that, i dont think its a fake


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2005)

I've witnessed the same thing in real life before several years ago. I've seen my mantids catch food and have it hanging like that. Mantis is probably trying to drop the bird but it's stuck.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 26, 2005)

i think the mantis caught it but little did it know the weight of the thing!


----------

